# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Mago Estemi

## Iban

Y también hoy, junto con barajasdemelo, felicidades a nuestro nuevo compañero en su cumpleaños.

Me caigo de sueño.

----------


## Ming

Jeje, pensaba que llegaba tarde... pero no ^^ ... así que...

Felicidades ^^

----------


## Magnano

Feliz cumpleaños.

----------


## Tracer

Pues dobles felicidades entonces.

----------


## Spes

¡Feliz cumpleaños! Que disfrutes hoy!

----------


## Zamudio

Felicidadeeeess.!

----------


## Pulgas

FeLiCiDaDeS
(Así, gritando y susurrando, que queda más surrealista)

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Feliz cumpleaños!  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## barajasdemelo

*21/04-21/05 Tauro 
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## Mago Estemi

muchisimas gracias a todosssssssssssss.

un abrazo.

----------

